# Chile Miners Rescue



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Is anyone else watching the rescue of the miners? I woke up at 4.00 am & switched on the TV & watched live the first three guys winched up. 

It's a wonderful uplifting story and just hope nothing goes wrong before they're all rescued.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

It's nice and uplifting indeed, but I'm far from spending whole day watching live transmission and thinking about it all the time.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched the updates on the BBC news channel as and when I could. Nice that they had something good to report. What an ordeal those miners must have gone through, thinking they might die for so long.

Didn't they get rescued before schedule or something? Remarkable that the operation went as quickly and as smoothly as it did. They risk their lives, only fair that the big wigs should do whatever they can to get them out when these things happen.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

They will soon cash in on their story, big time.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

miner trapped....it happen in China all the time LOL


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> miner trapped....it happen in China all the time LOL


And nobody cares ... labour is the most abundunt and relatively cheap resource in China anyway ...

But the Chileans are devout Christians. And they have a president who is cashing in big time on his presidential election chances. Oh by the way, their president was the full owner of _Chilevision_, a national TV channel. Oh by the way too, it is of course no coincidence at all that this rescue mission has been so well broadcast on TV.

Yes, the world is a good and happy place on the surface ...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

It is heartwarming but one of my friends was still sufficiently cynical to suggest that it's the only time in Chile's history where a large group of men have been found rather than going missing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Despite the fact that Chilean mines have a poor safety record and despite the President making political capital out of the rescue, I still found it heart warming.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> They will soon cash in on their story, big time.


They should. After all, everyone else is cashing in on their misery, so why shouldn't they? But all cynicism aside, it's still a nice story. Breaks the monotony of " A murdered B", "Y bombed the living daylights out of Z" and "20 years from now we'll all be up to our necks in water."


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It's interesting that the technology was there, to get air down, food down, and the miners up. Cynics may have their fun, but the tools were there, and they were used successfully.

:trp:


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Those miners seriously love those shades. They were still wearing them in the hospital the day after the rescue. They really are committed to that look and for that they deserve credit.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Argus said:


> Those miners seriously love those shades. They were still wearing them in the hospital the day after the rescue. They really are committed to that look and for that they deserve credit.


Thye've been underground for a couple of months. They'll be wearing them for a while yet until they get used to natural light (and pap. flashes)


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Chilean wine sales up by 25%.

And I added to this statistic today.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

mamascarlatti said:


> Thye've been underground for a couple of months. They'll be wearing them for a while yet until they get used to natural light (and pap. flashes)


Don't be ridiculous. Here's the deal. The Blues Brothers film's were massive in Chile, a bit like Norman Wisdom's in Albania. They are paying homage to their heroes Dan Ackroyd and the late John Belushi. Unfortunately, the health and safety bureaucrats made them trade their fedoras for hard hats but the union stood strong and negotiated their rights to keep the sunglasses.

It's the only logical explanation. Why else would they have brought the shades down with them in the first place?


----------

